# Battery charger help needed.



## JNG (Sep 15, 2019)

My old Schumacher charger kicked the bucket after two decades or more of faithful service. I have been looking online for a replacement. I now have a headache from trying to find a simple basic charger. Mine had a switch for automatic or manual charging. It had a switch for 2amp 6 volt or 10 amp 12 volt. It also a switch for regular batteries or deep cycle. It was also a portable type. I don't want an onboard type nor am I thrilled about the "fully automatic" types currently offered. So I guess my question is, does anyone offer a portable charger like I described above anymore?


----------



## jethro (Sep 18, 2019)

I had an old Shumacher that died and then the replacement Shumacher that I spent $80 on died as well within a few years. My marina that I trust hooked me up with a Minn Kota portable charger that has been working awesome. Fully automatic, 10amps.

https://minnkotamotors.johnsonoutdoors.com/battery-chargers/portable-chargers

So far, so good.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 18, 2019)

I thought you could still find the old school analog chargers like you're talking about at auto parts stores? I bought one maybe 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Scott F (Sep 18, 2019)

What kind of problem do you have with “fully automatic “ chargers? The technology has come a long way since your last charger was made. Modern chargers prevent your batteries from being overcharged which will shorten their life. New chargers are more expensive but worth every penny for maintaining batteries and getting maximum life out of them.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 18, 2019)

Don't know if you Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-SE-1010-2-Manual-Battery-Charger/dp/B0002YR83Q/ref=sr_1_101?crid=2F9ZLONS643CD&keywords=schumacher+battery+charger&qid=1568824242&s=gateway&sprefix=schuma%2Caps%2C302&sr=8-101


----------



## JNG (Sep 21, 2019)

I think I've found what I'm looking for-

https://www.centurywelding.com/CenturyK3152-1.shtml


As for not liking the modern push button automatic only chargers, they just seem to be very very cheaply made. I'll also look into the Se-1010. Was not aware those were still made. Thanks!


----------



## DaleH (Sep 21, 2019)

Scott F said:


> What kind of problem do you have with “fully automatic “ chargers? The technology has come a long way since your last charger was made. Modern chargers prevent your batteries from being overcharged which will shorten their life. New chargers are more expensive but worth every penny for maintaining batteries and getting maximum life out of them.


But to prevent fires ... they do NOT charge your battery as well as a “properly maintained and monitored” manually charged battery will! They are very good, not excellent. Yes, I use one, then switch it to Manual for another hour or two of MONITORED charging, where I set reminders or alarms to make darn sure I shut the charger off. Better results!


----------



## JNG (Sep 21, 2019)

DaleH, I wholeheartedly agree.


----------

